# Industry Analysis



## stove monkeys (Dec 27, 2008)

Does anyone have sites to reference projections of the t-shirts industry and its growth?

Thanks


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Have you checked the SGIA website? Here are some online industry magazines you can try:

Digital Versions (Printwear)

Impressions Magazine Online - Imprinted Sportswear Products - Decorated Apparel Industry Resource


----------



## stove monkeys (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks so much!!!!


----------

